# Pretty bummed right about now



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Is it like OCD? My Jester had that back when my grandparents owned him as a two year old and they had it surgically removed. 

I hope he gets better. I know how much you love him. He will definitly be in my non religious prayers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry, poor Hugo!! Good for you for taking the huge hit and getting him seen and cared for. That's all we can do for the animals we care for, get them the care they deserve and trust us to provide. 

It must be so hard to stress and worry that your partner and friend and investment may not be able to go farther with you. I really hope he recovers with the best case scenario possible. 

I'm hoping for you and keeping my fingers crossed. All I can say is that he is so lucky to have you and as painful as it is you did the right thing. They rely on us for so much and it's always heart warming to see owners doing the best they can, and it is certainly not an easy thing to do.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

OH man that sucks. I'll be talking to Epona tonight about Hugo for ya.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, it's a real bummer but just have to keep soldiering on and hope like hell that the joint fuses and we can get back into some decent work again.

SorrelHorse, kind of I guess, but this one can't have surgery. I asked about that and because the joint is so small and deep within the hock, surgery would simply destroy the whole joint and cause far more problems than it's worth. So drugging him up and crossing my fingers is about all I can do to help him now.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh, that must be awful to go through.. I hope he pulls through with the best recovery. Best of wishes for you!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, wow. I am so sorry to hear that Kayty, I've been following your progress with him and I know how much he means to you. I will cross everything for a good outcome for you both!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope he recovers well, it'd be a shame to waste him with retirement!


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Aww sorry to hear that about your boy, it sounds like he has the best care anyone could give him. Think positive thoughts.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about that. Hopefully he comes back sound for you and when he does you guys are going to have an amazing bond and relationship due to being on the ground only with him!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Healing vibes!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the concern guys, means a lot. I'm just crossing my fingers as tightly as possible for now, if he has to be retired that'll be me done with horses for at least another 4 years while I finish uni and get myself stable again. I can't afford to keep a retired 'paddock ornament' and buy another competition horse  Very stressed about it all, but holding out hope that he'll come good. Doing everything I can for him, he's having a massage therapist out once a week to work on his back, also getting equissaged every few weeks and getting teeth done again, saddle re-packed, light in hand walking for a while (apparently gentle exercise will help to encourage fusion of the joint) and shoes put on back hooves to relieve some of the pressure in his hocks. Hopefully all together that will help him out.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, you're not alone, I can promise you that. I among many others, are currently dealing with hock issues. When I was confronted with it face on, I educated myself as best as I could, on how to prevent hock injuries, and how to take care of them.

Hocks are always the first thing to go, because it is the most used joint and that's why it bothers me when I see or hear of people jumping their horses more than they should be, because those horses are going to end up in situations like Nelson now is and other horses who end up with hock issues before they should incur.

I feel your frustration and your pangs and your heartbreak. When Nelson injured his hind right leg severly this past Janurary, I was devistated. But, through day to day care and diligent work, I managed to help Nelson get through it.



















The injury was primarily in his hock and his ankle - which now is arthritus. So what I do, is cold hosing, liniment, I also use Hock Magnetic Wraps. I know those are outside aids, which wont fix or correct the issue, but they help. 

I also got Nelson started on Adequan. Before the IM's, he was dull, quiet, slow, lack of energy, lack of wanting to do anything - and after the 1st shot, he turned back into the TB I knew. Bright, energetic, eager, and a go getter.

We do 1 shot, about every 3 to 4 weeks - depending on him and how he's doing. I also give him 2 scoops of MSM and 2 scoops of B-L Solution Pellets which were both recommened to me by my Vet.

He's doing great now!

Everyday, when I go out to the barn, I'll put the magnetic hock wraps on him while I groom him and tack him up. Then we'll do our ride, and when we get back to the barn, I'll put the boots back on, untack him, put all my stuff away and then take them off again.

I'll take him to the washbay, hose him off and hose his ankle and hock for about 20 minutes, then bring him back into the barn. I'll rub liniment into them and then he gets turned out. I do this everytime I am out at the barn.

The Adquan is plenty enough, but I do these other things to aid the adquan to ensure that all I can be doing, is being done to relieve Nelson's arthritic joints.

I just did a clinic with an Advanced Eventer, and she was surprised to find out Nelson is 21, with hock issues. 



~~

So while I know how frustrating this is, and how depressing and time consuming and energy consuming this is, there is a light at the end of the road! Talk to your vet about Adequan, can you get it there? Look into it. Or Legend *Adequan is an IM shot, Legend is IV*

I will keep you in my thoughts and your gorgeous boy in my horsey prayers. During this time, spend as much time as you can with him, and talk to him - pour your heart out to him and let him know what you're feeling and your emotions. He'll listen, and he'll be there for you. 

Don't forget to talk to your vet about Adequan or Legend.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks MIE!! Bloody hell, Nelson did a **** good job didn't he :O 
He is on Pentosan injections, which apparently do about the same thing as Adequan. Will also be putting him on MSM asap and looking into a magnetic hock boot as a few people have mentioned them to me now. 
My boy's certainly isn't a result of overjumping... only 'jumping' he's done is gone over trot poles twice haha! He's a dressage boy, so I'm guessing that now I've started to get him back over his hind legs it's flared this up with the added pressure.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, they say Dressage can be just as straining on our horses hocks as jumping, especially in the mid to upper levels because they use their hocks just as much as a jumper would.

Look into the magnetic hock boots for sure, they help Nelson - least they appear to. Never heard of Pentosan, I'll have to look into that! Must be sold in Australia only....interesting!

Legend is more expensive, but apparently that's the last joint suppliment used before actual joint injections happen. My Vet said it goes Glucosamine, Polyglycam, Adequan, Legend, Joint Injections.

Nelson is 21 now, and if he gets to the point of needing actual joint injections, I'll just retire him. 

My heart goes out to you! Just know that you're not alone - honestly. I deal with it everyday. 

Sending good vibes your way chickey doodle.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, just a shame that he flared up at the very beginning of starting to shift his weight, if he was starting in collection and working heavily on his hind legs, I wouldn't have been so surprised, but he was in such gentle work that it came as a big shock!

Glad (?? that sounds bad haha, not intended to do so!) to hear that I'm not the only one going through it though, I have the same train of thought as you, that if it gets to the stage of joint injections I'll retire him. I can't afford to keep up with expensive drugs just to keep him sound, when he may well break down big time after a few years of doing that. I'd rather him retire comfortably than try to keep pushing on. At AU$95 an injection, thats a big financial outlay, and at the moment he'll be on them once a week for a month hopefully, potentially more.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I also wouldn't want to go through the "incases" with joint injections either - My vet said that you could risk infection and the injections being done incorrectly or your horse not even being effected by the injections. They could last a whole year, or a week - I don't want to put Nelson through that, nor do I want to put my wallet through that either.

I'm with you, if it comes to that point, I'll lease Nelson out to the barn so he can be a part time lesson horse, and enjoy grazing out in that large pasture daily.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Hugo    What a great "mommy" he has though, that you knew something wasn't right and wouldn't stop until you figured it out for him! He's very lucky to have you 

Hope he recovers!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would insist that your horse be on brand name Adequan and not a "like" glucosamine. It really does make that much difference. I would also consider injecting the joint with steroids and start on shockwave/ultrasound therapy.
While the shoeing can help, I personally would wait to do that and save money by reducing the massages to once a month or two and not doing the shoes and put it into Adequan, steroidal joint injections and shockwave.
Of course, follow your vet's advice, but always question it and really do some research online and talk to other vets.

Good luck!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Poor guy! It's always so hard to deal with animals, which can't explain what exactly is wrong when they are in pain.  

I wish him a fast recovery!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MIEventer, I worked in a radiology clinic previously and we did a lot of steroid injections into joints there. Hence why I completely agree with you in that I'd prefer to retire him that go through that. In humans it is the same concept, and yes they help some people, it may be a permanent fix for a handful, but most will need to come back time and time again to have more injections to provide relief. Some it doesn't even touch. 

Anebel, Pentosan IS a brand name, I am not just going 'oh well I'll pick the cheapest option'! It's the most frequently used drug for these injuries in Australia, just named differently to what you have in the US/Canada/UK etc. 

I think I explained in my original post, not entirely sure though!, that they cannot use shockwave on him. We spoke about it, but because the joint the spur is coming from is so tiny, shockwave would merely destroy the joint and do far more harm than good. Same deal with surgery, the joint is too small. 

Shoeing, he is walking nearly on his soles again because of how being sore is making him compensate, hence he needs hind shoes anyway to prevent him getting for sore at least for now. 
Massages I do not have to pay for, it is a friend of mine that does them as she has offered her services to me. 
I have certainly sought other information on the injury, and they almost all follow my vets advice. My vet is the most sought after equine vet in my state and has also been the Australian Olympic Team's vet, and the favoured vet by racing trainers/owners. I most definitely trust him, I have yet to hear of an occurrence of him being wrong in a diagnosis and treatment


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Another blow 
His leg has swelled to twice it's normal size from just above the hock, down to the fetlock. Hoof to fetlock is totally normal. There is zero definition in his hock, and he is very lame.
I cold hosed it for 20 minutes as soon as I saw it, and it dried within 10 minutes (it is the middle of winter here and was pouring with rain when I was hosing him under a shelter), the heat was radiating from it as soon as I took the hose off. 

Have hit him with another pentosan, and also given him 2 butes tonight. Put him in an ice boot while he ate as well. No change in the swelling though.
I'm desperately crossing my fingers that the swelling is because the hock is coming to its most advanced point, where the joint is bone on bone, causing the inflammation. Basically hoping that we're going through the 'it gets worse before it gets better' stage. But if it's still this enormous tomorrow night, it might be time to get the vet out again.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry Kayty. I'll keep both you and Hugo in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I only just saw this thread now, I am so sorry to hear of your troubles with Hugo. As you know I think the world of this horse and I can't tell you how much I hope that his recovery goes well. I know it is hard encountering a setback like this, I bet it is frustrating too when all you want to do is be riding and training so try to keep your chin up girl.

As for the warning about your snappy responses, your responses are so informative and well worded that any 'snappiness' will probably be lost in the message anyway.

All the best,
Sarah.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Kayty, I just saw this thread. Uuugh! I can't imagine how frustrated you much be feeling right now. Hopefully the swelling is an indication that changes are occuring that will create positive results. I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm hoping like hell that it's because all the cartlidge has gone from the joint and it is now bone on bone, hence the inflammation and pain, from there hopefully the joint will fuse. If it HAS got to that point, we're now in the make or break stage of his recovery from it :S
If it's not that though, then we've got problems.
This morning it was still just as hot and swollen, but had spread further up past the hock, and is now down to the hoof. Still very lame on it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sorry you are going through all of this!!! Hoping and praying for you and Hugo!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Kayty - this is exactly what happened with Nelson in Janurary - and I have to tell you, there is hope so don't fret.

Nelson was brought in in the P.M and he was fine and normal, and when it came time to turn him out in the A.M, he was swollen immensely from Hock to his Ankle. He didn't want to move and he couldn't put weight onto the leg at all. I had my vet out asap and she examined him and said it is severe tissue damage.

So we Cold Poulticed it daily, left it on over night, washed it off, and re poulticed it. What eventually happened, was the pressure burst through, as you saw in photographs...at that point I had to give him Penicillian, Bute and I had to diligently to an ointment regime on his leg.

I had to do a mixture of DMSO and Furazone *this lime yellow/green colored ointment* I had to do this 2 to 3 times a day. All over the swollen area's.

And then I had to put Ithmanol *this black thick tarry like ointment* onto the open wounds that the pressure created and I had to put that on him just as much as I did the other stuff.

He went from extremely swollen, to the pressure coming out, and after the pressure went through, the swelling went down slowly but surely.

Even to this day, he still has swelling. My vet said that it wont go away. As stated before, I have him on Adequan now and it seems to be doing its' job and doing it well.

Here are pics:

Where the pressure first escaped through his skin from all that massive swelling:



















Then it got better slowly by doing what my Vet said to do:





































So don't fret, just take it 1 day at a time. If Nelson could get through it, so can your beloved. Just be diligent and stay ontop of it. Cold Poultice it as much as you can, wrap it with seran wrap and then a polo ontop of that. If you know someone who can do a spyder wrap around the hock, even better.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Got you both in my prayers!
Hugs
HP


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MIE, I didn't realise it was a pressure wound that Nelson had, far out! Thank you so much for all your help on here, means a lot. I hosed it twice yesterday after I found it, and have done it 4 times today.
The swelling seems to have gone a tiny bit this afternoon, but I'm not sure if it's just because I'm getting used to looking at it. After hosing it, rather than the whole leg being hot like last night, I could really feel that the inside of his hock was radiating out heat, which is around where the spur is. 
Going to take his temperament tonight when I go up to feed, and will call the vet tomorrow to get advice on it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

So, any news on what the Vet told you to do?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Vet STILL hasn't got back to me, just waiting waiting and more waiting. Bit frustrated! I've kept up with hosing it, and the swelling has gone down slightly this morning and he's walking on it a little better. I'd like to start poulticing it, but want to wait to get the go-ahead from the vet first.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have found that Peppermint oil works wonders on stuff like this; use it on myself, and my animals...best part is that it's 'natural'...you can use it full strength or dilute it with an oil designed for it. 

It reduces swelling, can 'pull' out infection, and reduces the risk of infection, as well. might be worth a try if you can get ahold of the oil. I've gotten it from natural health food stores, and in a pinch have used the stuff from bath and body works.

Still keeping you and your boy in my thoughts and prayers! Hope that Vet gets a hold of you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion mum2pride, I haven't seen pepermint oil around locally, but might have to have a better look. I've been recommended by at least 10 people now, to try 'tuffrock'. Not sure if you guys have it but everyone here seems to swear by it as it draws the heat really quickly to reduce the swelling. A friend is lending me her tub of it, so will be giving that a go.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Vet just called me. I told him all of Hugo's symptoms and he went quiet, then signed and goes '****'. He is almost certain that it's an injection in the joint, and would've been introduced when he gave him the nerve block right into the joint. This vet is in super high demand and it's hard to get him out under a weeks notice, but he's coming straight up this afternoon to check him out - I think he's got a guilt trip! 

How very typical, it seems that every horse I've had has been 'one of the rare ones' that get something that vets say is very unlikely. I got the run down before his nerve block at the equine clinic, that I most definitely do NOT want an infection in the joint, but there is an extremely tiny chance of it occurring, because they take every precaution and they've only had a handful of horses get an infection at that clinic in the however many years they've been going. 
And sure enough, MY horse gets one. Bloody over all of this.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness, that is terrible news Kayty, I have seen what happens when an injection into a joint becomes infected. Treatable of course but definately an undesireable situation. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and Hugo that it goes well.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It's just so frustrating Sarah, he was going so beautifully one minute, then in a matter of a week he fell in a heap and now we're looking at him not being rideable, or at the very least no more than a pleasure horse if he doesn't heal up quickly. He's the only horse I've owned that I have truly, truly adored, he's everything that I was looking for in a horse other than WB haha, almost 2 years of looking for a suitable horse, and I haven't even been able to get him out to do a walk/trot test, he's more than ready for it, and now this! I was really hoping to have him going elementary by the end of next year, but he won't be doing more than prelim maybe novice for 12 months if he heals perfectly.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I really feel for you. Chin up girl, just get through the treatment and worry about Hugo's long term future in a month or two. His prognosis will be much clearer then so just do what you can and try to stay positive in the mean time, as hard as that might be. 
*Big hugs!*


----------



## monarchsjoy (Jul 28, 2010)

Kayty,

I just want to applaud you for your obviously tireless care of your horse. I know you feel discouraged - I've been there too. AND, I need a t-shirt that says "All my money goes to my vet."

Keep your chin up. I know its hard to be patient and wait.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks monarchsjoy.

Vet came out and as well as a joint infection, he's now also got mild cellulitis, which has somehow stemmed from the joint infection. 
He's now on anti-biotics, bute paste, cold hosing 5 times daily, and wet poulticing from above the hock down to his hoof. Swelling has gone down considerably, and he's walking a lot better. 
Once I can get him home (vet wants him to stay where he is, in a yard at my coaches place until he's had the full course of anti-biotics and the swelling is staying down on it's own), I'll be putting him out in the paddock and will try to bring him back in around November when I finish uni. Then I've got a solid 3 months of re-hab work with him before I go back to uni.
I've been offered to lease a lovely little mare that is just about ready to go out competing medium, so I think I'll take the girl up on the offer, then at least I can be involved in the competition season next year while I'm holding out on my boy.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, so this whole thing was the result of an injection?? That just plain sucks. While he's on the bute, maybe add something to his diet to keep his tummy in good shape. Bute can be very hard on the stomach. If your horse will eat bananas, that will do the trick. Good luck with your boy. I'll continue to cross my fingers for you. Hopefully they won't get stuck that way.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, because of a nerve block straight into the joint. 1 in 10 000 chance of contracting an infection, and here we are! Takes just one lone bacteria to get in there and away it goes. 
Good call on the bananas, haven't even thought about his stomach, been so concerned about his leg! Was feeding bananas to my last horse with stomach ulcers and they helped enormously!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe you should play the lottery. If you hit a 1 in 10,000 shot, maybe you'll hit it in a lucky way too!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha well I hope it works that way! Could pay off my vet bill which is now approaching the AU$1000 mark :S


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hock swelling has gone down significantly so I've let out a big sigh of relief for the time being. Still got some heat, but keeping up with the cold hosing and poulticing. Not wet poulticing now that it's gone down. Tendon has swelled again though, but keeping strictly on top of the anti-biotics and anti-imflammatories so hopefully that'll start to go soon. 
Once the swelling is gone, and he's off anti-biotics I'm allowed to take him home  Life will be so much easier when he's back just a few metres from my front door!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am so sorry that things aren't going any better at this point...I was hoping to come back to this thread and find some more positive news. Aside from losing my wonderful gelding last year, I have never had to go through anything quite like this with any of my horses, and I thank the Lord that I haven't, but I will definitely be praying for you and your boy. It's gotta be much more difficult than you can convey here, and I truly hope for the best for both of you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you for the support mom2pride, I do appreciate it. 
I just can't believe the luck I have with horses, every single one, has had some kind of issue like this. Hugo's has probably been the worst, long term problem with an uncertain outcome, but I've had my fair share of broken legs, locking stifles, de-glovings, fractured ribs/vertebrae.... the list goes on! My wish is for one day, to have a horse that does not come up with severe soundness dramas for even just 12 months. 
I'm always so careful in my management of my horses, they get equissaged frequently, they're on joint guards, various oils, carefully measured out feeds, rugged to their eyeballs, paddocked as much as possible, warmed up very carefully under saddle etc. And I STILL cop the bad luck, I know people who barely even look at their horses, chuck them some hay, jump on and get straight into hard work, and their horses stay sound and well for years! Drives me batty I tell you!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I hear ya! I just feel I have been extremely blessed in that area; I have had some major injuries, but none that really effected the horse's soundness long term. I did have a gelding develop navicular, but I carefully rehomed him, to ensure his long term 'soundness', as I couldn't afford to have a 'pasture puff' as well as a riding horse. He is still doing well with the family he went to. But to have horse after horse come up lame, would just be discouraging, especially when you try so hard to keep them sound! I know most of the people I encounter, will toss the saddle on, and go out riding hard core, maybe once every two weeks, turn the horse out without being brushed, hosed off, or otherwise TLC'd before being put back out to the paddock; and it's frustrating to see those horses just remain sound, even though they lack loving care. I brought my mare to her current place, and all four of the horses there (none of them barn owner's horses), needed hoof care done, and we've been there 6 weeks, now, and they still haven't been done...granted they aren't like pancake feet, but they still need care, and it just makes me sad for those horses, when my girl gets her feet done, and everything else right away when they need it.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Some photos of the poor man's leg. Stupid me didn't get any photo's of him when I first found him blown up like that, but you get the idea.

First 2 are from just after the vet left on Friday to 'de-swell' his leg. This was tiny compared to what it was before, on the first day he looked like the elephant man :shock: 



















And the next two are from this morning

















Not an enormous difference obviously, but it's there


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Poor little ******, he can put weight on the leg but can't bend it. He's more than happy to let me pick his opposite leg up, but as soon as I go to pick the bad one up, he certainly lets me know about it! Combination of spur, arthritis, joint infection and cellulitis obviously isn't too comfortable


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

And now we're back on 3 legs  Had my coach pull me aside tonight to have a deep and meaningful. She's feeling very dubious about whether he'll ever be a decent dressage prospect now, or if he'll be sound enough to even be ridden after all of this, if the joint is already damaged, and now with a joint infection... it's just bad news all round. 
Can't something just go right for me, just once!!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Give it some time, it's early days yet! It is good to be realistic and prepare for the worst but horses are amazing creatures and heal well from all sorts of horrific injuries so you never know. In the meantime I hope you can lease that mare and at least put your talents to good use somewhere else while Hugo heals. I wish my mare wasn't off being bred, I would have sent her up to you from Melbourne for sure! She is probably a bit too old for you but you sure would have had some fun with her


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I can bring him home tomorrow  Swelling has gone down enough and the heat is a heap better. 
I'm so happy, it's a big step forward, at least now that we've hopefully got on top of this infection, I can focus on the spur and arthritis. 
I've been put in contact with a vet that has moved over here from Canada, where he used to work at a large equine clinic. He's keen to have a look at Hugo and come up with alternative methods of treatment if my vet doesn't give me a positive outcome. Hopefully between them, I'll get my lovely boy back to normal, fingers crossed!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Brought him home just over a week ago now. He was a little sore on the slopes to begin with but has now been sound for a week.

Got him up from the paddock last night and he was lame as hell again  No swelling, but sensitive to the touch over his hock. 

This afternoon hock has blown out again, have spoken to my vet who is going to put him on more anti-biotics. 
Had a bit of a deep and meaningful with him, he said he'd be very happy if Hugo could walk, trot and canter a 20m circle with relatively little pain  He thinks I'll need a miracle for him to be able to resume full work.
Over it all


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Boo  Sending good thoughts your way. . .


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Swelling is down again. But still very sore, getting a really big head bob when he walks on it, he has to keep stopping to rest in the paddock and is looking pretty miserable  
When he comes up for his hard feeds, every time he will rest his head on my shoulder, close his eyes and sigh, before he starts eating. I feel horrible, just want to start bawling, I can't help him, he can't have any more bute than what he's getting, and I have to take him off that soon. There is so painfully little I can do than just watch my poor boy hobble around looking depressed, and just give him lots of pats and carrots while hoping like hell he will come through it.
Hating horses at the moment, every horse I've had has ended up with some kind of problem that stops our progress big time. My last really GOOD horse that I had high hopes for, first degloved her hind leg, and then 6 months later, broke her front leg.
Spent almost 2 years looking for a suitable horse before I got Hugo, got to work him for 3 or 4 months, and now he's stuffed as well 
Feeling mighty sorry for myself at the moment!!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm feeling sorry for you too!!! What a hard position to be in. . . Hang in there-I'll be sending you good wishes!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You're still in my thoughts...I feel so bad for you and Hugo. I really hope he starts improving...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you spoke with the vet about Adequan or Legend?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I spoke to him the other day about it, he said he doesn't think either of them will help in Hugo's case, at this stage, and long term won't keep him sound enough to get out of novice anyway. That's why this is getting so tough, may end up having to make some decisions that I really don't want to think about. Why keep injecting him, forking out a heap of money, on trying to keep him sound enough to only be able to walk, trot and canter around a bit. I can't afford to do that, not if he's not going to be able to keep going as a dressage horse. Obviously he won't be a jumper, and I can't afford to keep a pleasure horse as well as a competition horse. I'm really struggling for money as it is, trying to get him sound and also keeping my retiree happy and healthy. I can't have two paddock ornaments and expect to get a comp horse again. And if he's so sore in the paddock, it's not fair to just let him live out his days being lame. He's also the sort of horse that needs mental stimulation, he loves to work! 
If it comes to crunch time, I know I can't keep him as a retiree or pleasure horse, and I definitely can't sell him as a pleasure/companion horse. He's such a bloody nice mover with such an amazing brain on him that I would really worry about people trying to get him going again and selling him on. 
Hoping it doesn't come to that, but I haven't heard anything positive about it. Just gotta keep the fingers crossed I guess.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Hey, how is this going? Any improvement?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He's not so bad in walk now, and no swelling, but he's gone back to 'hopping' in trot even just out in the paddock on a straight line.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Have been emailing my vet back and forth as he asked for me to keep him updated on how Hugo has been going (didn't end up getting the vet bill for his latest bout of fat leggedness courtasy of the infection either - I think he might feel a bit bad about it, don't blame him at all, just bad luck!) and sent him a short video of how he's walking. 
Obviously being spelled is improving him a hell of a lot at the moment, the lameness is quite intermittent he'll be sound as a bell one day, and hobbling the next. So, we're going to try a new approach and start working him. LIGHTLY. As in, MONTHS of just walking on a long rein for 30mins a day and after a month, if he's walking comfortably, start very shallow leg yields with him. The idea is that if we can push him through the lameness and pain, the spur will somehow become less active and help the joint to fuse. 
Which was the initial plan but he was just too sore to sit on, he'd start humping as soon as you put your foot in the stirrup 

The catch, I can only work him in a BIG (must be larger than 60x20m) arena with excellent, non-slip footing :/ Hmmmmmmmmm really can't afford to agist my horse somewhere with a fancy arena, just to walk him 30mins a day to push him past pain and lameness, I'm poor enough as it is!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey I hope it goes well for you! Perhaps the increased blood flow from getting the legs moving and acting will help dissipate some of the swelling. Movement should also stimulate the lymphatic system which helps clear the body of infection and gets rid of interstitial fluid. I really hope you see some improvement! Did you start riding any other horses?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The swelling has gone down thankfully, so now it's just the jock joint itself causing the lameness. He has a very big paddock to move around in at the moment, and he's walking up and down hills, so getting plenty of movement, but you never know I guess, anything to try and fix him!

I've started having lessons with a new coach, so riding her mare once a week and we have also come to an agreement allowing me to ride the mare during the week out of lessons, and possibly compete her depending on how things go with Hugo. I've got a breaker that I'm working for a lady, and a broodmare returning to work. So it's keeping me riding at least! But nothing is the same as my boy


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I know, once you have 'that' horse, everything else pales in comparison. But, you have to keep riding as it is good for the soul and will help you through this tough time IMO.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I'm loving riding the coach's mare, She is just SO sensitive and forces you to ride correctly. It's been great to ride a more educated horse, we've been able to focus a great deal on my position which I really needed, and I do love riding different horses. I usually have at least one other person's horse to work anyway, but it's nice to be riding a few more.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

So anything under saddle is out of the question. Just leaned over his back this morning and he just about crumpled underneath me, and no I'm not an elephant!

So spoke to my vet again, he is going to consult some O/S and interstate colleagues to see if they have any ideas. He is also going to try and get hold of Aquadan (mentioned it to him MIEventer and he confirmed that pentosan is just about the same thing, but it's worth a go). For now, we're going to try some hydrotherapy, starting (because it's free!) by swimming him at the beach to see if that offers any improvement. It's a long shot, but it's something.
He's also got a magnetic hock boot to wear every 12 hours, so I'm putting it on every night. 

All I'm hearing now are negative prognoses, if he's still this lame after 3 months, and pentosan hardly touched him. I've been up until crazy hours of the night on the internet, trying to find alternative therapies, have joined multiple forums to ask as many people as possible about their experiences with similar injuries, and have borrowed just about every book in the local library that could possibly help me. I've spoken to human doctors (I worked in radiology last year so have a few contacts thankfully!) and also to a specialist in the states major hospital, who is good friends with my dad and also a horse lover herself. And so far, no one has come up with anything.

There HAS to be something out there to help him!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

My horse has just been diagnosed with ostioarthritis with bone spurs and we are doing alcohol injections into the joint. Studies here have proven this to be effective in fusing the joint and pain relief and the horse is sound at the end. One of my coaches clients horses was in the trial and it is now sound and painfree. So you could give this some consideration. I found out 2 days ago and its both hocks plus navic in both fronts. She is a dream horse with talent my coach has been waiting years for. This is my journey with her and my goal is to keep her pain free and I have such a bond with her like ive had with no other horse I feel crushed, I have to have hope and believe she will get better, that will keep me and her going and get through this, she needs the positive, and so do you and Hugo, I really understand what you are going through Katie, this is my 2nd in a row with lamness issues too. Give Hugo a hug, I love his name too. Look into the alcohol joint injections, and whatever you decide go on facts.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

All my deepest thoughts go out to you and your poor boy.
If worst comes to worst many places look for companion horses to keep there foals etc calm after weaning i know because we gave my old arthritic pony to a stud and he was a foal companion( essentially just a grumpy old man in a field keeping everyone in check!!)
Im sure you will find a cure maybe try email all vet schools as they may be researching atm


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Princess Warrior, do the alcohol injections go right into the joint? Because we were talking chemical fusion when he was first diagnosed, but the joint space is now too small to inject into, hence why we're so stuck for treatment options!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry, I feel like an idiot that I missed that, How is he today?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

That's ok, there's so many pages on this thread now of course you're not going to pick all the fine details out  

Today was not so good  On vets advice, I had him shod behind with wedges to try and take some pressure off the hock. 
His front were not a problem, but as soon as the farrier went to pick up his good hind, making him stand on the sore one, Hugo went absolutely off the rails. To the point of being a danger to himself and us. Called the vet, who said get the shoes on him. So we resorted to a nose chain and twitch, I felt awful doing it, but if it's going to help him, then thats what has to be done 
Speaking to my farrier afterwards, he said he's never seen a case as painful as Hugo's, he's never had a horse react that badly and particularly with my boy, who usually falls asleep having his feet done :/ Farrier said that I'm going to have to think seriously about keeping him going, or maybe it's time to get him re-scanned and if there are no improvements, to have him PTS.

So, I'm a bit of a wreck right now. I don't know what to do, I've tried everything I can think of. Have sent emails to as many vets as I can, spoken to herbal and natural therapy people even, and no body has come up with anything so far. 
We *could* go for joint injections that don't need to be put right into the joint space, but they would need to be done weekly for god knows how long, and at AU$90 an injection, I just cannot afford that while I'm in full time university. And even if I could afford to inject him regularly, the chance of him being much more than a pleasure horse is pretty minimal.

Not giving up on him yet, I'm still waiting for here from a few people and specialists, and the weather here is horrendous, it's really cold, windy and we have torrential rain, so I'm desperately hoping that once the weather clears and gets a bit warmer, he'll start to come sound as the paddocks won't be so slippery.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Kayty - any word on the Adequan IM's? Did you talk to your vet about that at all?

Another thing - I just had a Certified Equine Massage Therapist come out to do a session on Nelson *usually takes 4 all together* and she found alot of painful pressure points on him.

His chart looks like a bloody "Connect the dots" page in a kids book for pete's sake. BUT.......she told me that she would not be surprised if Nelson's hock issues depleat over the sessions or disapear all together once all that tension in his body is released.

She showed me alot of yoga moves to do on him as well, that I would be happy to share with you.

Maybe you can look into the same treatments in your area? She was able to feel his Stiffles as well to decipher if there are problems, and he was perfectly clear. She explained that all the body parts are connected together, where one hurts, the others will soon follow suit because of the horse trying to compensate for the pain. 

Like us, we hurt somewhere in our body, we try to compensate for it, and end up with other area's hurting and the chain reaction continues down the line. We end up just dealing with the "pain" forgetting it is there and continuing on with our daily lives, our horses do the same.

Nelson has neck issues, back issues and it goes all the way back to his HQ's. He also takes his left lead awkwardly *which I never knew* because he compensates for that Hind Right Hock........but she had alot of positive affermations for me.

Are you on Facebook? Maybe we can connect and I can connect you with her, so you can discuss this further, and maybe she can help you connect with someone in your area to help?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Often times though, MIE, it is the pain in the hocks that causes the back pain. It is very rarely the other way around. I also get massage therapy done on my horse (by a CEMT) and it is mostly for his enjoyment. Any sore spots, however, I discuss with my vet. A lot of CEMTs (including mine, who I love dearly) come in talking about how they can heal a horse or w/e but the truth of the matter is that the horses they find stuff on usually have medical or rider problems, and the reason she finds nothing on mine is because he's sound and ridden decently. CEMTs are a great tool, but they will never magically fix joints problems and are not a replacement for a good vet workup.
Adequan IM is a good idea, although it's about $800 for a loading treatment (7 doses 4 days apart). So think about the cost and know that it is a short term solution, unless you're made of money. If all you want is relief until the joint fuses, it's a good option.
If you're thinking about doing any type of injection, also look at lasering. Yes I know it is a small area, but the laser is tiny and is designed to fit into the hard to reach places in a joint that injections may not necessarily get to. In my experiences withthe surgery it doesn't leave scarring and works well to start the fusing process.
I know that Back on Track makes hock boots as well, and I love everything by them. They are the same principle as the magnetic boots, but IMO they work better at increasing the circulation to reduce inflammation. 
And I know you're probably already cold hosing like crazy, but this also helps more that we can imagine.
It is also worth it to get a second opinion from a vet outside the situation, just to make sure you're on the right path with your decision to treat, and how to treat.

Good luck!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Your right Anabel, I thought it kinda funny about the "hock issues" disapearing after more sessions, but I bet the tension in his body isn't helping things either. I imagine she can relieve alot and help minimize the issue, but arthritus is arthritus.

He's doing well on the Adequan - but I never did the loading dose, thank goodness. After the first shot, Nelson showed dramatic improvement, so my vet said no need. Lucky for me, but I know that's not the case for all horses.

I do use the Hock Magnetic Boots, and I love them! I also bought this stuff from smartpak, and I love it too! Great tool to have in your vet kit!

ColdFlex Vet Wrap from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

MIEventer, I will inbox you with my facebook

I've had him massaged a couple of times, she didn't pick up the hock issues at all the day before I took him to the vet to be diagnosed. She did however, point out that he was very tight over the hindquarters and back. I mentioned this to the vet, and as you said Anebel, it is a complication of the hock being sore, as he's compensating, using his body differently thus getting sore. He said not to bother with the massage at the moment, because she'll treat him and the next day he'll be sore again anyway. 

We talked Aquadan, and he's sourced some, but because he has to buy internationally, it will cost me a fortune and he is under the strong impression that he WILL need the loading dose, and that he's not even sure if the joint is going to fuse now, after the infection he said it was very touch and go. 

He did mention lasering, but apparently there are very few places in Australia that have the facilities to do that - one of the big down sides of living here, we are so far behind in veterinary treatments and the dressage scene, that it's just painful! 

Cold hosing once a day for 20minutes


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

I dont have any advice. Just thinking of you and Hugo all the time.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I just received an email back from an interstate vet (yes, I am sitting at my laptop at 1am waiting, waiting and a bit of searching!). He contacted my vet and had the x-rays emailed through, then compared them to a short clip of Hugo moving in the paddock and what I have told him. 
There are stronger drugs that I can try, but they are about 5 times the price of pentosan, which was AU$90 a shot... No way can I do that. 
He is extremely concerned that the other leg may degrade, as he is already getting a little restless behind, switching legs to rest etc. He also says that fusion is quite rare and may never occur in Hugo. 
He's speaking to a colleague in my state, and once the terrible weather clears up, will organise to have his colleague come and look at Hugo for him. 
All things put together, he says I need to evaluate the cost of treatment and the likelihood of success. "Prepare for the worst" I have been told. 
It would be so nice, SO nice, to have ONE sound, quiet horse with a brain in my lifetime.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh Kayty, it breaks my heart to read everything that you are going through at the moment. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm sure Hugo appreciates all the effort you are putting in to try and make him feel better. Fingers crossed for a good outcome for you.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayty said:


> It would be so nice, SO nice, to have ONE sound, quiet horse with a brain in my lifetime.


It took me 10 years to find one. And he, like every other horse on the planet, needs maintenance. The horses going to the WEG are getting shots of Adequan and/or Legend up to every second day, being cold hosed up the wazoo and probably are all sitting in SoftStall topped with Equimat and shavings up to their eyeballs with strange concoctions all wrapped up on their legs. 
If you want to ride and compete any horse, it will go lame, it's just a matter of time. The less talented ones with straighter action in their joints stay sounder longer. The ones with some movement and talent for dressage cost a lot to keep sound, and around here most all of the horses above second level with movement and a rider that is marginally ambitious, are being maintained.
This is why a sound GP horse consistently scoring in the high 60% and low 70% will sell for half a million dollars, because there are a handful in the world that are actually sound and not maintained by drugs and vets. 

It is not just Hugo, he just had some bad luck along with it, but know that it's not a totally flukey thing. Not just your horses are going lame, they all are.

I wish you the best of luck with Hugo!! I hope you can get him comfortable and ridable soon


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The thing is, if it was a case of being able to maintain soundness to allow him to continue with dressage, I would be able to cough up the money for it. But I've been told that even regular treatment at this stage will probably keep him in comfort in the paddock, and possibly light pleasure riding. I never get the horses with just those niggly little things that you can keep at bay and continue to work up the levels. They're all these freak accidents and such, it is driving me crazy! Any horse that I've had, if it's got an injury it just has to go to the extreme, it's enough to drive anyone crazy!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ I feel your pain. I always have OTTB's like you (but for eventing) and finding one with a good mind for competition is hard.

The girl I have now is certainly _not_ sound of mind, she is lovely and has boundless potential but it will be a long uphill battle to get her thinking straight and being able to perform. This is not as serious as your situation but just wanted to let you know that I can understand how heartbreaking it would be to find that 'horse' that you have been looking for only to be held up by soundness. I truly hope the vets are giving you the worst case scenario as that leaves hope for Hugo to recover.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

My god!!!!!!! 90% sound on flexion test.... compared to 30-40% last test only a few weeks ago! I'm so excited, shaking and crying haha! Vet said someone 'up there' must really like me because I've got myself one hell of a miracle! 5 vets and a farrier telling me to put him down only weeks ago, and now I'm able to start bringing him back into super light work in a couple of weeks!!!!! 
I can't believe it!! I think I'm in shock, this horse means so much to me, he's my best buddy, he tries his heart out for me. $2000 later and I might have my beautiful boy back


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats fantastic news Kayty! I hope things continue to look up for you and Hugo!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

omgg  poor guy ! praying for the best. that's so upsetting and stressful. i hope he ends up being okay. not only is that so sad retiring an amazing horse, but it's such a huge investment as well ://


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

AHHHH so late on the update.. but that's seriously awesome! i just got so happy for youuu !!  he's a beautiful horse


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks HC and countmystrides, I am absolutely thrilled! I can't hold my breath that he'll be 100% fine from now, as there's a chance he could relapse and go really downhill again, in which case having him PTS would be the best option. However, the vet has said that that is very unlikely seeing as he's made such a sudden and dramatic recovery in such a short period of time, the chances of him recovering how he has were next to none, so there's a good chance he'll come sound enough to get out and compete


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

That really is great news!!!! I am really happy for you and hope the good news keeps coming, You deserve a lot of it now.


----------



## 5jen5 (Sep 16, 2010)

aw! I know your struggle good luck!


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

wowwwwwwww grats. that was absolutely fantastic!!!  I was telling your story to a few people at my barn, hoping that he'd be alright! So glad he will be


----------



## Kay26 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, very late on posting and skipped afew pages seeing as there was so many but are you talking about your horse having bone spavin (a form of athritis) in his back hocks ? I it sounded like it from what i quickly read anyway, but i have skimmed through this so correct me if i'm wrong. My old full loan horse i had for 4 years had bone spavin in his back hocks though it was only in the 1st and 2nd level the the 3rd, if that makes sense to you. Anyway he had injections etc and had a very good recovery though it took a good few months to built him back up to fitness and full use, he has stiff days but other than that still jumps, and competes cross country (though less now as he is getting older) and has has no major problems with it in the last 4 years. My friend now owns him because i bought a different horse and he is still doing well so if it is the same i though this would give you hope that your boy will have a very good recovery and future. Also my current horse is also called Hugo haha 
Best wishes
Kay x


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Apparently this is different to bone spavin, not sure what the 'technical' name is, but it's not bone spavin. 
I'm hoping to start getting on him this week, I'll be thrilled if I can have him at prelim next year. Even if he never goes above prelim/novice I'm sure I can find someone I know that would take him for pleasure and happy to stay in the baby levels


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey that is great news, so happy it turned out better than you first expected. Don't write him off yet as a comp horse, it was only a month ago that you were worried you would have to have him PTS, who knows what another six months healing can do? 

Good luck to you both!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Kayty said:


> Apparently this is different to bone spavin, not sure what the 'technical' name is, but it's not bone spavin.
> I'm hoping to start getting on him this week, I'll be thrilled if I can have him at prelim next year. Even if he never goes above prelim/novice I'm sure I can find someone I know that would take him for pleasure and happy to stay in the baby levels


 
You can totally send him to Colorado USA!!! hahaha...

Glad to hear he is progressing well!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope so Sarah, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much at this stage, just in case! 
Haha mom2pride, if you want to pay for shipping him over, sure thing


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> You can totally send him to Colorado USA!!! hahaha...
> 
> Glad to hear he is progressing well!


I'll go you halves on shipping costs :wink:


----------



## LeahDaisyD (Oct 15, 2010)

I just found this thread while searching for Adequan, and I am so glad that Hugo is making progress and hope he still is. 

FYI-- I just ended up w/ a 17 yo Tennessee Walking Horse mare who my vet checked out this morning. She was "creaking" a lot, and my vet says she has arthritis but that she was sound to ride. After doing some research, I want to try Adequan, so I have a call into my vet. I am in rural Mississippi (USA), and I don't think it occurred to my vet that I would want to pay for Adequan for a older horse I just got by swapping for hay ; ) My point there is that IF anyone who reads this has a horse that can't compete, don't assume that there isn't someone out there willing to pay to treat a horse that will just be a walk / trot or only walk or pasture pal. Hopefully, you and Hugo have many competitive days ahead of you. Please keep updating this as time goes on, because I think many people can learn from your experience.


----------

